# My Vantrue N2 Pro has arrived!



## URMomsBox (Dec 8, 2017)

Well mates...it has arrived and I have been messing with it for about 2 hours here at my computer...my profiles on Lyft and Uber both have " Vehicle equipped with dash cam that is always recording audio and video inside and outside of vehicle" 

Questions are now arising...

1) How long do I have until my 64g card runs out of space at 1080p?

2) Loop record or no loop record... 5 minute loops or 25 minute clips? I have 2(two) 64g cards.

3) my plan I guess is to hit record a block or two from pick up... I dont need to see me sitting in a parking lot reading and posting my nonsense on this here forum...what do current cam owners do?

4) anyone running a bigger card.. say a 128g?


----------



## jervin32189 (Nov 17, 2016)

URMomsBox said:


> Well mates...it has arrived and I have been messing with it for about 2 hours here at my computer...my profiles on Lyft and Uber both have " Vehicle equipped with dash cam that is always recording audio and video inside and outside of vehicle"
> 
> Questions are now arising...


See below for answers.



> 1) How long do I have until my 64g card runs out of space at 1080p?


When recording both cameras, you get about 6 hours of 1080P on the card.



> 2) Loop record or no loop record... 5 minute loops or 25 minute clips? I have 2(two) 64g cards.


As long as you have a class 10 card, this doesn't really make a difference and a matter of preference. I have loop recording in 1 minute intervals only because I find it easier to go back and find footage based on what minute the event occurred. It also reduces the overwrite interval to 1 minute if you're trying not to lose more footage than necessary when the loop hits.



> 3) my plan I guess is to hit record a block or two from pick up... I dont need to see me sitting in a parking lot reading and posting my nonsense on this here forum...what do current cam owners do?


I usually either open windows and/or sunroof and cut off ignition to the car when I sit, or if I want to keep car idling for whatever reason (charging phone, raining outside, etc.) I just pull the 12v plug.



> 4) anyone running a bigger card.. say a 128g?


Nope, haven't wanted to attempt it since it's technically unsupported. I have (2) 64gb cards that I swap at the halfway point in my day. That way I don't hit my 6 hour mark on either one in my day so I retain footage for a minimum of 24 hours.


----------



## URMomsBox (Dec 8, 2017)

Thank you fine sir for the input...much appreciated.... hey... "Ill tip you through the app ... I am a great tipper!"


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

I installed the 128 GB card with no problems it gives me approsx 9 hours on both cameras. I then download the interior camera files to my computer every day and keep them for 4-5 days. I leave the camera on all the time rather than trying to remember to turn it on and off. So far, I'm happy with it after a month.


----------



## jervin32189 (Nov 17, 2016)

Toyota Guy said:


> I installed the 128 GB card with no problems it gives me approsx 9 hours on both cameras. I then download the interior camera files to my computer every day and keep them for 4-5 days. I leave the camera on all the time rather than trying to remember to turn it on and off. So far, I'm happy with it after a month.


Thanks. This may help convince me to splurge for a 128gb card.


----------



## Scott Hucks (Dec 24, 2017)

I also run a Lexar 128GB card in mine and it works and formats great! No problems at all, in fact, I plan to pick up a 256gb card today and try it out as well.


----------



## jervin32189 (Nov 17, 2016)

Scott Hucks said:


> I also run a Lexar 128GB card in mine and it works and formats great! No problems at all, in fact, I plan to pick up a 256gb card today and try it out as well.


Keep me posted on that. I would love to have something that size and be able to have a little bit of retention on the video without manual file transfers.


----------



## Scott Hucks (Dec 24, 2017)

Ok, I could not find a 256gb card that was a reasonable price, but at Sam's Club they have a 128gb Sandisk for $29.99 and picked that up. I just change my cards regular, like one for every other day. When I find a good deal on a 256gb, I will let everyone know how it works.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I highly recommend you getting both the hardwire kit and the GPS mount.
GPS mount is what puts the time date stamp in the picture instead of blank dashes.
This also helps prove speed, your location and time if ever needed.
Without it you're really not doing yourself any favors.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Iann said:


> I highly recommend you getting both the hardwire kit and the GPS mount.
> GPS mount is what puts the time date stamp in the picture instead of blank dashes.
> This also helps prove speed, your location and time if ever needed.
> Without it you're really not doing yourself any favors.
> View attachment 191439


The standard mount also has time and date if you set them. It just lacks the speed and coordinates.


----------



## UberwithStuber (Jan 18, 2017)

Iann I have GPS Mount, but where did you get software to show map image like you have in picture?


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

UberwithStuber I believe it gives you a link in your user manual. 
If you go to the site and open up your model and scroll down you will see this.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

URMomsBox said:


> Well mates...it has arrived and I have been messing with it for about 2 hours here at my computer...my profiles on Lyft and Uber both have " Vehicle equipped with dash cam that is always recording audio and video inside and outside of vehicle"


Clever. Finally an actual use for the profiles.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

URMomsBox said:


> Well mates...it has arrived and I have been messing with it for about 2 hours here at my computer...my profiles on Lyft and Uber both have " Vehicle equipped with dash cam that is always recording audio and video inside and outside of vehicle"
> 
> Questions are now arising...
> 
> ...


My 2 cents:

1) I found that a 64GB card filled up in around 8 hours in a Vantrue X3 (single lens), so with the N2's dual lens you don't want anything less than 128GB, but make sure you get the right one. I'm using this in my N2 Pro https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XWM99NP/?tag=ubne0c-20

2) I'm using 3 minute loop. It gives a small enough file to email, etc.

3) I would let it run all the time: it's all too easy to forget to start it, and you never know what may happen when it's not recording while you're in the car.

4) See #1

See also my post here https://uberpeople.net/threads/vant...ne-is-better-for-drivers.230337/#post-3525351 for my crazy double-cam implementation.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

_I just installed _
*Vantrue N2 Pro
I notice display shuts off after a few minutes,
How do you know it's still recording??*


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

PTB said:


> _I just installed _
> *Vantrue N2 Pro
> I notice display shuts off after a few minutes,
> How do you know it's still recording??*


There is an option to turn on or off the display automatically after it runs a little bit. Mine I just keep on so the display doesn't turn off.


----------



## JDE100 (Aug 31, 2017)

PTB said:


> _I just installed _
> *Vantrue N2 Pro
> I notice display shuts off after a few minutes,
> How do you know it's still recording??*


blue flashing light when screen off


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

I have a 64gb card I reformat it ever few weeks. 
Loop recording 
5 minute loops
It only gives me about 4 hours with both cameras (wish u could lower to 720p)but I keep my tablet in my car at all times and if there is footage I want I just transfer it over 
I have a 128gb card I bought for it but before I installed it I bought a tablet and put the card in it. I'l pprobably pick up a 256gb one and out the 128 in the n2 pro


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

I was thinking of trying a 256gb card, as well. Let us know how it does.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

I have mine shut down all lights, Pax think it is dead but it is recording along just fine.
I have a 128 GB MicroSD card in it.


...about the 256 GB Card.
There is one for Sale on Amazon.com:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0758NHWS8/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> I have mine shut down all lights, Pax think it is dead but it is recording along just fine.


Maybe a dumb question but why would you want pax to think its not recording? I mean, yeah, maybe they might say stupid stuff for you to put on Youtube more naturally but no deterrent factor for many...


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Pax don't like to be recorded. Less they know, the better.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Pax don't like to be recorded. Less they know, the better.


And the more you may get in trouble with your state-- at least with CA.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> And the more you may get in trouble with your state-- at least with CA.


Definetly check your local laws. My state only requires single party consent so it's perfectly legal


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> And the more you may get in trouble with your state-- at least with CA.


In California, I can freely record Video. If I do record Audio, I have to have a Sticker warning Pax that I do.
By reading the Sticker, Pax usually agree or, if they want, cancel the Ride.
YMMV, from State to State it is different.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Clever. Finally an actual use for the profiles.


I added " Vehicle equipped with dash cam that is always recording audio and video inside and outside of vehicle"
under FUN FACT in the UBER Driver Profile.

Today a passenger asked if I was recording and I told them about the information in the Driver Profile.
They showed me their phone and the FUN FACT section was NOT DISPLAYED ???? WTH


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

PTB said:


> I added " Vehicle equipped with dash cam that is always recording audio and video inside and outside of vehicle"
> under FUN FACT in the UBER Driver Profile.
> 
> Today a passenger asked if I was recording and I told them about the information in the Driver Profile.
> They showed me their phone and the FUN FACT section was NOT DISPLAYED ???? WTH


Very few riders bother to read profiles, so I wouldn't rely on your profile to notify of recording. Use signs/stickers to legally cover yourself!
Something like this https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Pack-Dash-Cam-Warning-Stickers-for-Uber-and-Lyft-Drivers/152986544778


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

I just took this one here, laminated it and done:


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> I just took this one here, laminated it and done:
> 
> View attachment 247390


That's how they see your sign. This is how we see your sign!


----------



## fumbl3 (May 11, 2018)

Wow surprised me, 256gb prices have been coming down, hadn't checked for awhile. And sandisk has it in 400gb. fyi Warning: stay away from brands or sellers you haven't heard of, string of scams on eBay, and from Amazon third party sellers per some reviews.

btw im thinking about leaving my n2 pro on all time, has anyone had any issues doing that?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

fumbl3 said:


> Wow surprised me, 256gb prices have been coming down, hadn't checked for awhile. And sandisk has it in 400gb. fyi Warning: stay away from brands or sellers you haven't heard of, string of scams on eBay, and from Amazon third party sellers per some reviews.
> 
> btw im thinking about leaving my n2 pro on all time, has anyone had any issues doing that?


Mine is always on. No issues, but I've changed my routine: at the end of each shift when I get home, I take the card with me and selectively copy that shift's video to a 2TB hard disk. Too many reports of paxholes making false accusations days after their ride, so I want to maximize my video retention.


----------



## cobraco (Jul 6, 2016)

FYI, Vantrue's latest firmware supports 256GB cards. See the support section of the website for the latest firmware.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

cobraco said:


> FYI, Vantrue's latest firmware supports 256GB cards. See the support section of the website for the latest firmware.


Yes I noticed that... but the latest version of my wallet doesn't support 256GB cards


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

5 minute loop so you can go through and delete empty footage to save on your backup drive.



PTB said:


> I added " Vehicle equipped with dash cam that is always recording audio and video inside and outside of vehicle"
> under FUN FACT in the UBER Driver Profile.
> 
> Today a passenger asked if I was recording and I told them about the information in the Driver Profile.
> They showed me their phone and the FUN FACT section was NOT DISPLAYED ???? WTH


Even if it did show your fun fact, I doubt that notification would satisfy the law. If signs are required in your jurisdiction, I suggest not trying to skirt that rule with clever alternatives. Especially in frivolous lawsuit capital of the world: California.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

URMomsBox said:


> Thank you fine sir for the input...much appreciated.... hey... "Ill tip you through the app ... I am a great tipper!"


LoL. U really are funny. Dig the location. Cracked me up!

My N2 arives wed! am excited.

Instead of me starting another thread on it, may I post about it here on your's? Don't wanna hyjackya or waist a duplicitous thread, either.
-----------

Jervin, Thanks! great information!

They upgraded the firmware. I got a 256GB SD card for it. But might have to use an 8 GB one to update. Hope I get lucky and get one pre-updated so it's plug and play.


----------



## CharlieZ (Jul 24, 2017)

Iann said:


> I highly recommend you getting both the hardwire kit and the GPS mount.
> GPS mount is what puts the time date stamp in the picture instead of blank dashes.
> This also helps prove speed, your location and time if ever needed.
> Without it you're really not doing yourself any favors.
> View attachment 191439


Hi, what software is shown on the big monitor display?

Thanks!


----------

